# Zen Quotes Koans & Wise Sayings



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2011)

Nature does not hurry, yet everything is accomplished. :asian:


----------



## Jenna (Jul 5, 2011)

Some are profound and some others are like badly dubbed monologues from those 70s martial arts movies.  And but yes some are very profound: The quieter you become, the more you can hear.  That is something too few abide by in the free world of the internet


----------

